# Should I tell my wife?



## RonnieMichel (May 17, 2016)

My Uncle has recently divorced his wife and has moved in with me and my Wife. I love my Uncle, he has always been there for me and is kind of like my best friend. He has also lost his job due to the divorce proceedings etc so stays home often.

My Wife is a housewife and she stays home with my Uncle while I am out working. At first I noticed how they would act odd around me but I took no notice. Then I used to come home and to this day occasionally find a wet towel on my bed. At first I asked her what it was and she told me it was the water bottle that had a loose lid. 

I then noticed how she would shower before I got back from work, the same days I used to find a wet towel on my bed. I still didn't take any notice. Then I asked her why she stopped having sex with me as we've never had sex often. She would say she already "masturbated" and that my Penis wasn't satisfying her. I have a 4 inch Penis and have never given her an orgasm.

Anyway, one day I came home and she told me she was pregnant. I was happy at first but then after a while realised we hardly ever have sex. I couldn't even remember the last time we did.

I did something bad and put a camera in my room to see if she was cheating on me. I thought she had another man on the side. A few days later I was shocked at what I saw. My Uncle came into my room while she was still sleeping. He kind of forced his way in and started fondling her in her sleep. She kept resisting and then gave in. Moments later they were having sex on my bed.

I was very angry at first seeing him, someone i looked up to doing this and forcing himself on her especially when she was resisting but for some reason it started to turn me on when she gave in. I saw her ejaculating on our bed and orgasm for the first time, well my first time seeing her. Then the thought of her carrying another man's child just made me a bit more excited. She's now almost 6 months pregnant. Knowing that bump isn't mine doesn't annoy me, it's actually a turn on.

I never knew I'd react like this. I was and still am deprived off sex from her but I get to see her make love to my uncle and masturbating to that makes me happy. She still seems to be forced by him but hasn't said a word to me and also after giving in, she seems to enjoy it.

They both still don't know that I have recordings off them and I don't know what to do now.

My head is telling me it's not right but my heart says let it carry on and I'm now tempted to watch them from my cupboard or something.

The thought of my wife giving into my uncles advances doesn't seem to bother me. What shall I do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you serious? honestly are you serious....you know exactly what the answer is...because any other answer means you want to live a life of being cuckold...how are you not angry?


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

This is either troll or your in the wrong forum. You're beyond help here...


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

RonnieMichel said:


> My Uncle has recently divorced his wife and has moved in with me and my Wife.
> 
> The thought of my wife giving into my uncles advances doesn't seem to bother me. What shall I do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seek help. This is in no way close to normal behavior. He basically rapes her, impregnates her, she shuns you (probably out of guilt for giving in to the rape) and you are turned on by it?!?! Your uncle needs to get counseling in prison, your wife needs therapy from a rape crisis professional and you need therapy period. I am not trying to sound like an a-hole but there it is. Good luck.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

This can't be real....


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Creative.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Fake, doesn't belong here anyways even if it were real

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Is she having your niece/nephew or son/daughter?

not sure what to do??? WTF?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Not all that creative. We've seen this story here before.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

ha ha come on maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

If this is real, you need therapy, or find a voyeurism website that will allow you to get the necessary answers.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

workindad said:


> Is she having your niece/nephew or son/daughter?
> 
> not sure what to do??? WTF?


She needs to contact an attorney in Arkansas, Tennessee or West Virginia. I'm sure they are used to dealing with these kinds of cases and determining the final legal relationships between the parties.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

:cone4:and then I asked her what was all around her mouth and she said "Vanilla Pudding" . Boy, was I relieved.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Life under the bridge.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I think we need to see the video before we help you come up with any solution.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Troll.
I think i read this kind of Story somewhere in the past.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This can't be real. If it is this guy is a wacko


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope. Not biting.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Tell your wife?

What, that you've been reading "Penthouse Forum" again?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Do not tell your wife anything. 

When the baby is born just refer to yourself as cousin daddy and see if she can figure it out.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

I seem to vaguely recall a similar story about a H and he caught his wife and another man on video that he set up. I recall her wearing his shirt during the tryst I believe. The thread was deleted as I recall once it went from ridiculous to ludicrous. This one is eerily similar only with a familial twist which I find somewhat disturbing.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I would hire a clown and two midgets. Hide the clown under their bed and have them watch Stephen King's IT the night before. Have the midgets hidden filming everything.

Then when he comes in have the clown reach out from under the bed and grab him by the [email protected]!

I am still working on the rest … still not up to the standard of your writing yet.

Next instalment to come. (Get it … I said "to come").


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

marduk said:


> Tell your wife?
> 
> What, that you've been reading "Penthouse Forum" again?


Is this from "The Nanny and the Reluctant Rancher"?

:rofl:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I wish my interns would write this well 

This is Game of Thrones material...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

What shall you do?

Easy peasy!

Just move the Uncle into your bedroom. You sleep on a cot nearby and you can watch all you want. Problem solved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> I would hire a clown and two midgets. Hide the clown under their bed and have them watch Stephen King's IT the night before. Have the midgets hidden filming everything.
> 
> Then when he comes in have the clown reach out from under the bed and grab him by the [email protected]!
> 
> ...


Stop right there, I've seen this happen for real. It cost me €30.90 per half hour but it happened.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Affaircare said:


>


You're no fun!


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

workindad said:


> Is she having your niece/nephew or son/daughter?
> 
> not sure what to do??? WTF?


I think the baby will be his cousin. It is the child of his uncle so it's his cousin. Does that mean his wife is now his aunt? So confusing!


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

The baby can call the OP Uncle Grandpaw just like in the cartoon!
But this sounds like total bullsh!t!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You should go and bang your Uncles ex wife. May as well keep it in the family.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Kid will have twelve toes. Poor attempt at fiction


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

The answer is obvious. You force your uncle to have sex with you and you make him pregnant.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Voltaire2013











:grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Nope. Not biting.


Is that what she said to the uncle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

All these jokesters ran the Op off after one post asking for help.

Now he's got no support, a runaway wife, a wet towel and a 4" Ԁick.

At least it can't get any worse.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Pull the other one, it has bells on it!


Or you need serious help, check yourself into a mental hospital.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

* Knowing that bump isn't mine doesn't annoy me, it's actually a turn on.*

When you're trying to rile and you don't have the vocabulary to put into words what you're trying to say and it comes out very wrong.

So OP, you're turned on by what again?


----------



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

RonnieMichel said:


> I have a 4 inch Penis and have never given her an orgasm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is why you are not bothered, and frankly, you shouldn't :frown2:


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

Well this made me laugh so hard. Thanks.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

The term monkey's uncle, most notably seen in the idiom "(well) I'll be a monkey's uncle", is used to express complete surprise, amazement or disbelief.[1] It can also be used to acknowledge the impossibility of a situation, in the same way that "pigs might fly" is used. An example is if one says: "I may agree that if two plus two equals five, then I am a monkey's uncle". "I'll be a monkey's uncle" has been said to date from after 1925, the date of the widely publicized Scopes Trial in the United States, where the term first appears.[2] The Oxford English Dictionary's earliest example is the phrase If that's a joke I'm a monkey's uncle.

From here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey's_uncle


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

ihatethis said:


> This can't be real....


This. BTW, Gandalf called and wants his creature back.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lets create a new BS category...the CuckTroll.....


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

He's not a complete CuckTroll Bandit. He probably does have a 4 inch dyck and never gave a woman a orgasm.


----------

